# 20" 1950 Roadmaster boys tank bike find



## slv63 (Jul 30, 2014)

Found this on Craigslist. All original, and he was the original owner. The bike was given to him as a gift when he was 4 years old. When he was 6 or 7 the training wheels came off. 

It's missing the horn, light, chain guard, head badge and rear reflector. The crank seems a little bent since it hits the kickstand and almost the frame. Needs some cleaning and adjusting, but otherwise it seems nice.

I have no intention to sell this bike, but I am curious what it is worth. Any ideas? What would the missing parts cost, assuming I could find them?


----------



## slv63 (Jul 30, 2014)

He also emailed scans of a couple old photos of him and his brother on it when they were boys which I think are really cool.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Aug 2, 2014)

slv63 said:


> He also emailed scans of a couple old photos of him and his brother on it when they were boys which I think are really cool.




I love it!!! The story of the bike means so much to me & to have those pictures is amazingly awesome! Congrats!  All the best on the parts hunt


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like it is only missing the guard. I have sold a few 20 inch tank bikes before. A huffy and a Colson. It should bring between 350 and 500 IMHO. The Schwinn 20 inch tank bikes bring the big money. This is a really cool bike in great shape. The original owner pics make the deal.  Great Score on it.!!


----------



## slv63 (Aug 3, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> I love it!!! The story of the bike means so much to me & to have those pictures is amazingly awesome! Congrats!  All the best on the parts hunt




I agree, I love the photos and that he has had the bike since new. It makes it much more special to me.


----------



## slv63 (Aug 3, 2014)

Jaxon said:


> Looks like it is only missing the guard. I have sold a few 20 inch tank bikes before. A huffy and a Colson. It should bring between 350 and 500 IMHO. The Schwinn 20 inch tank bikes bring the big money. This is a really cool bike in great shape. The original owner pics make the deal.  Great Score on it.!!




Thanks for the info! I am very happy to have it


----------



## Honestherman (Aug 5, 2014)

*value*

I had one that was fairly close to that and I had a hard time. I wanted a hundred dollars and people made three offers of sixty dollars. 
Seems like a HIGH Estimate of value on this one.
Its a Keeper.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 18, 2014)

*Roadmaster hawthorne twins*

I have got a late 40's early 50's Hawthorne bike that look's almost identical to that one. Your's is in alot better shape though.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations on the find


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 12, 2014)

This one is on Display outside my shop in Detroit:


----------



## slv63 (Dec 15, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> This one is on Display outside my shop in Detroit:
> 
> View attachment 184796




It's like the brother to mine! Even down to the missing chain guard!


----------



## eeapo (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool find, what size is it.


----------



## slv63 (Jan 3, 2015)

eeapo said:


> Cool find, what size is it.




20" wheels


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow!
Here's a third.
This one is ALSO missing the chainguard and the rear rack.
This one IS for sale. See for sale post.
These are neat.

Greg M.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 30, 2015)

I have this Shelby. I'm going to move this, posting it real soon.


----------

